# estivation (or aestivation) hedgehog in captivity care questions



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all, I am a humanitarian aid worker in Tajikistan and have an Egyptian Long Eared Hedgie rescue named Hazel. We recently moved to a village where the summer temps have reached 120 degrees outside. The rooms were around 90 degrees with a fan going so I got an air conditioner for the room she stays in and it keeps the room (when running at full blast) at around 75-80 degrees. She is a desert hedgie and used to hotter temps than APHs bred in captivity. I have always meticulously kept her warm in our very cold winters and she has managed those well with no attempts at hibernation, but this summer she has estivated. She sleeps alot and will come out for about twenty minutes at night to drink a few sips of water and then goes over to her food dish and before eating will often fall asleep in her dish. I was very alarmed, thinking she was ill, but upon research I realized she is estivating. She will literally be awake one moment and fast asleep the next! She is not pooping (she isn't eating either) and she has lost weight. (all part of estivating). My question is, now that the room is cooler at 75 to 80 degrees, shouldn't she be coming out of the estivation? Does anyone have any advice on how to do this or should I just let it run its course? I have read where hedgies in captivity that go into hibernation need intervention or they do not wake up. Thanks for any advice! Sharon


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, good question...I don't really have any experience with estivation since Lily always needed/preferred her temps warmer and handled 85-86* pretty well. I hope some other members might have some better advice for you...My guess would be she'd come out of it on her own once her body realizes it's cooler, but I'm not 100% sure. The only reason captive hedgies need intervention for hibernation is because they're a cross of two or more species and (from what I've read), their bodies no longer have the instinct to get back out of hibernation once they're in it. Maybe since Hazel's wild (or "wild"...I highly doubt she agrees anymore, considering the great outdoors doesn't have nice fleece blankies :lol her body will catch on relatively quickly to the temp cage and go back to normal.

I'm glad you figured out what was going on with Hazel though and were able to find an air conditioner! I saw Hazel's post on FB about not feeling well and was hoping she was better soon.  I still love seeing her posts!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

The Oakland Zoo in California appears to have experience with East African hedgehogs (wild-but-captive) and estivation. You could try contacting them, see if you can ask their biologist about their experience? The hedgehogs are part of the ZooMobile program. Here's the contact info: http://www.oaklandzoo.org/Education.php

I'd guess your best bet is to keep the temperature extra-stable, provide lots of water, and keep an eye on her still munching away, and hope she comes out of it. Good luck!


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel is not getting better :-( I am really worried about her. Now I wonder if the air conditioner, while cooling the room to just around 75 to 80 F, is causing her to not wake up and attempt hibernation? She will get up and walk around for about thirty seconds then crash again. She is cool to the touch. Should I try warming her up even though it was the extreme heat we have been having that caused her to start estivating? Should I give her a bath? She is not in the least interested in the delicacies I put before her, things she would usually wolf down in a heartbeat. She is getting so skinny, I don't want to lose her! All the info I can find on hedgehogs is about hibernation attempts, not estivation :-( Sharon


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Air conditioned 75 may be too cool for her, especially when it was so hot before. Air conditioned always feels cooler at the same temperature as non a/c simply because it's a dry heat. Also a temperature variation of 5 degrees is enough to put some hedgehogs into hibernation. Most can handle it but some cannot so try and keep the temperature as close to consistent as you can. I'd also aim for about 80. 

Are you syringe feeding her? I know nothing about her breed of hedgehog nor estivation, but in our AP's if they don't eat, FLD starts. If you aren't already, I'd syringe feed her. 

Cool to the touch can also mean sick, not just hibernation so she may not really be trying to hibernate.

Are there any hedgehog rescues in that area that would know how to deal with an Egyptian long eared? 

She is such a doll. Sending lots of prayers and well wishes to Hazel and hugs to you both.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nancy's advice is the best, I just wanted to say I'm sorry she's not feeling better yet, and I'm sending good wishes over to you guys.


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,
I am feeding her with a syringe now - water and then some puree spinach, peas and pear. She doesn't like it but she eventually licks it down. I noticed today she has a white film on both eyes - from keeping them half opened so much when she is in her dazed states? 

There are no hedgehog rescues or vets here in Tajikistan, but I do have some amoxi-drops from a vet in the States. I don't know if there is an underlying infection and I don't want to give antibiotics just to give them especially if they will cause her body to have to work harder - but I am at the end of my wits to know what to do!


----------

